

Farmville, Top Facebook Games Continue To Shed Users - latif
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/28837/Farmville_Top_Facebook_Games_Continue_To_Shed_Users.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GamasutraNews+%28Gamasutra+News%29

======
philk
It's not a huge surprise. Farmville and it's ilk were always terribly dull
games. People weren't staying for the gameplay, they were staying thanks to
the social pressure of all their friends playing it too (and having to log in
to help them advance).

------
pilif
... and I hoped it was peoples common sense kicking in, but apparently it's
just the fact that now with the notifications gone, people forget about their
game. That too speaks volumes about the majority of the players.

------
callmeed
Color me confused. The new app notification policy would explain less _growth_
, but that doesn't explain _losing_ millions of users.

~~~
donaq
Never played Farmville, but I'm guessing part of the stickiness of the game
was the slight but not insignificant emotional pressure of seeing "<your
friend> wants you to plough him/her" or whatever the notifications Farmville
sends out actually looks like. :p Without that slight pressure of seeing your
friend asking you for help or collaboration or whatever, it's probably become
much easier for people to not play that game.

